# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te shtojm RAM nga disku

## PainKiller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqInd...ature=youtu.be

#-Autori:PainKiller                             -
#-Tema:Si te shtojm RAM nga disku i kompjuterit -
#-Kontakti:dangerinzone@live.com                -
-------------------------------------------------

Pershendetje...

-Sot do te mesojme si te rrisim ramin me ane te 'gigabajteve' (GB-ve) te PC-s.

#Hapat qe duhet ti ndjekim...
1.Shkojme tek My Computer / klikojme me tastin e djathte ...
2.Properties ...
3.Ne Windows XP 'klikojme tek (Advanced) kurse tek Windows 7 (Advanced System Settings)
4.Klikojme Settings ...
5.Shkojme tek Advanced perseri...
6.Klikojme 'Change'...
7.Ne fillim kemi nje kuti per ta bere 'tick' dhe lexon 

-Automatically manage paging file size for all drives-

Nese e keni te bere 'tick' ja heq shenjen ...

8.Shkojme tek 'Custom size:
   Initial size (MB): ktu shtojm sasine e GB-ve te cilat shkruhen ne mb p.sh 2000mb eshte 2GB.

   Maximum size (MB): ktu shtoni maksimumin e GB-ve qe ju keni te lire dhe aq sa ju deshironi.
-Un i kam shkruar 2 GB dmth 2000 mb ...

9.Mbasi te keni perfunduar klikoni 'Set' 

10.Dhe kjo automatikisht do tju kerkoj te beni restart Kompjuterin.

Kjo eshte e tera , Flm ...

-Vetem se te kuptohemi tek vendi ne my computer p.sh nuk do te rritet kapaciteti i ramit psh nese e keni 1 te behet 2 por kjo verehet tek puna qe beni ne pc dhe kur keni ngarkes ...

By;PainKiller...

----------

